# Gaggia Classic PID kit



## Hedgehog1979 (May 11, 2015)

Morning all,

Is there anywhere in the UK that sells PID kits for the classic or is it a case of DIY'ing or ordering an Auber in from the states?

If DIY is the only way to go, any recommendations for parts suppliers?

Thanks


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm not aware of any kit forms in the UK although I think there are UK distributors selling the Auber kits (for a lot of money).

If going down the DIY route, MrShades on here does the PT-100 sensors, eBay for the PID and relays, maplin for the connectors and box, and there's an online model car racing site that does heatproof turnigy cable.

Everything is pretty much covered in this thread : http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?19674-DIY-PID-Steam-and-Brew


----------



## Hedgehog1979 (May 11, 2015)

Surely a niche in the market there for some enterprising forum member?!

Would be even better if someone offered PID build & installation as a service...


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

The great thing about the DIY PID route is that you DONT have to pay for the time it takes for someone to do all of the time consuming installation work.

If you paid someone (even minimum wage) to do the work then it'd soon turn into a much more costly exercise - easily doubling your component costs (and not being nearly as much fun).

Part of the fun and interest in fitting a PID is that it also teaches you (through necessity) a great deal about how the Gaggia Classic works. See it as an opportunity to improve your knowledge and hence espresso.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

O



Hedgehog1979 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Is there anywhere in the UK that sells PID kits for the classic or is it a case of DIY'ing or ordering an Auber in from the states?
> 
> ...


Pm Mr shades, I am pretty sure he can kit you out with all the stuff you need


----------



## Hedgehog1979 (May 11, 2015)

Thanks, MrShades has been in touch. Roll on pay day.....!


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Mr Shades........'Part of the fun?!!!!'

I beg to differ.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Pompeyexile said:


> Mr Shades........'Part of the fun?!!!!'
> 
> I beg to differ.


LOL... yes, some people have more "fun" than others. Any fun usually stops when you try to split the boiler body from the brew-head... cus those bolts can be a little corroded! I've been there, don't worry! It's all a learning process though.


----------



## Krax (Oct 26, 2014)

You won't go wrong adding a PID to a Classic with help from Mr Shades. I can vouch for that. It is much easier and less concerning ripping your new machine apart with advice from someone who has already worked out how to do it for you.


----------

